# 1960s(?) Coast King Starliner.. any info?



## jrassett (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi folks, found this guy a few months ago and it looked original and complete right down to the mud flaps so I took a shot. Cant find out much info on it but its a Coast to Coast bike from Im guessing the 60's. The little blue tank I found in a pile of junk for $5, identical except blue. Wondering if this is anything special and what a value might be for it might be? any general info would be appreciated, thanks! and yes Im putting white walls on her!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ross made bike. Early 60's or late 50's. 
Serial should start with an R. I believe the next number should be the last digit of the year.
But, I'm guessing on these serial numbers. Ross serial numbers can be a pain to decipher.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 12, 2013)

definitely a CBC/Ross bike, I have a similar one, badged as a Thunder Jet. 



That blue tank loos like it might be for the girls version, though mine are both missing.


----------



## jrassett (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks for the help, really appreciate it. any collector value to them or just cool lookin?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, these do have collector value, but I'm not sure how much. Probably not a lot of money. I mean yes, your bike is hard to find and quite rare that is is so complete. But rarity dosn't always gaurantee a big pay out. Right now, most stuff from the 40s and 50s has gone down in value, while stuff from the 60s-mid70s is at it's peak right now. I say that becuase part of the reason people pay crazy money for classic cars or bikes or whatever is because of the collector value AND a big part of it is the feeling a middle aged fellow gets when they buy something back they had or they dreamed to have in their younger days. Thats why bikes from schwinn, Huffy, and Murray are more valuable. More people remember them. With these Space-Race era bikes the msot remembered is the Spaceliners and Flightliners. Not many people are going to remember a Ross-built Coast King Starliner. Nice bike, but its not worth big money. I would take it apart, rebuild it and clean and polish everything, put it back together and just ride it around town.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cool bike. There was one local branded as Ross (I live next to Allentown PA so ross' pop up often) that was listed at $225. Not listed anymore so I suppose it sold. Really nice shape too.


----------

